# Temp dip at 6 dpo



## Babydustx3

I'm officially discouraged. I'm no chart expert but I don't think my temps look like potential BFP temps. I've been waking up really nauseous the last two days also, and it's been on and off nausea. I've never felt like that before (unless I was sick) and nothing this morning. -sigh- I know I'm not out until the :witch: shows up but... idk. :cry:


----------



## BabyNow

Implantation dip?! Hang in there I know it is hard to wait but positive thinking can't hurt! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Pinky32

Babydustx3 said:


> I'm officially discouraged. I'm no chart expert but I don't think my temps look like potential BFP temps. I've been waking up really nauseous the last two days also, and it's been on and off nausea. I've never felt like that before (unless I was sick) and nothing this morning. -sigh- I know I'm not out until the :witch: shows up but... idk. :cry:

dont make me slap you hunny!!!!!!!! 

its perfect timing for an implantation dip!!! the nausea is your body adjusting to the increase in progesterone

good sign

good sign

good sign


----------



## viriniad21

Hope you don't mind me jumping in and asking but I had a dip this morning at 5dpo but I've been using a digital thermometer--does this make a huge difference?


----------



## Pinky32

viriniad21 said:


> Hope you don't mind me jumping in and asking but I had a dip this morning at 5dpo but I've been using a digital thermometer--does this make a huge difference?

a temp dip is either from your body adjusting to the progesterone and estrogen surging thru your body or it could be the eggy implanting

either way, nothing to panic about - its only a concern if af was due tomorrow


----------



## Babydustx3

Lmao Pinky! 

I hope it's an eggy implanting!


----------



## Pinky32

Babydustx3 said:


> Lmao Pinky!
> 
> I hope it's an eggy implanting!

it is !!

its too early for af


----------



## Momma.Bear

I had a dip about 5/6dpo when i got my BFP with DD!
I tested 3/4 days later & got a very faint BFP!
Gooooood luck sweety!


----------



## Babydustx3

That's great news Momma.bear! Music to my ears! lol  thank you so much! <3


----------



## Momma.Bear

Good luck sweety!


----------



## Pinky32

Momma.Bear said:


> I had a dip about 5/6dpo when i got my BFP with DD!
> I tested 3/4 days later & got a very faint BFP!
> Gooooood luck sweety!

woooo hooooo lovely!!!! :thumbup:

i had the opposite - i had a surge - hoping thats a good sign


----------



## Babydustx3

Pinky32 said:


> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> I had a dip about 5/6dpo when i got my BFP with DD!
> I tested 3/4 days later & got a very faint BFP!
> Gooooood luck sweety!
> 
> woooo hooooo lovely!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> i had the opposite - i had a surge - hoping thats a good signClick to expand...


Ooo nice Pinky! looking good  


My temp went back up today but not real high.


----------



## Momma.Bear

If i still had my temps id give ya them! 
But as it was over 2 years ago, i dont have them anymore.


----------



## Pinky32

Babydustx3 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> I had a dip about 5/6dpo when i got my BFP with DD!
> I tested 3/4 days later & got a very faint BFP!
> Gooooood luck sweety!
> 
> woooo hooooo lovely!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> i had the opposite - i had a surge - hoping thats a good signClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooo nice Pinky! looking good
> 
> 
> My temp went back up today but not real high.Click to expand...

im not sure about mine - not sure what its telling me lol

your rise is good - looks like it was a implant dip



Momma.Bear said:


> If i still had my temps id give ya them!
> But as it was over 2 years ago, i dont have them anymore.

awww thanks momma xxx


----------



## Babydustx3

Pinky32 said:


> Babydustx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> I had a dip about 5/6dpo when i got my BFP with DD!
> I tested 3/4 days later & got a very faint BFP!
> Gooooood luck sweety!
> 
> woooo hooooo lovely!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> i had the opposite - i had a surge - hoping thats a good signClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooo nice Pinky! looking good
> 
> 
> My temp went back up today but not real high.Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure about mine - not sure what its telling me lol
> 
> your rise is good - looks like it was a implant dip
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> If i still had my temps id give ya them!
> But as it was over 2 years ago, i dont have them anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> awww thanks momma xxxClick to expand...


Well I've seen some that look like yours. !! I know I'm not a pro but I googled charts last night lmao. I'm trying to cram months of knowledge into one cycle. lmao :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

haha you make me laugh!!!

the best way of learning is to look at other pples charts and you soon know what to look for

ff do a charting course video too

your chart is looking lovely - nice rise in temp for the hormone surge then a dip for implant now on its way up again - all looking lovely


----------



## viriniad21

Might I ask, how do you get your chart linked to the bottom?


----------



## Pinky32

viriniad21 said:


> Might I ask, how do you get your chart linked to the bottom?

on ff page click on "sharing" then click on "get code" - copy the BBcCode

then go to your profile page, "customise profile", "edit signature" and paste into white box then save


----------



## viriniad21

Aww, snap. Now I'm all linked up! Thanks Pinky!


----------



## Pinky32

viriniad21 said:


> Aww, snap. Now I'm all linked up! Thanks Pinky!

your welcome hunny

just need to sort out your ticker though :)

juwt had a look at your chart - WOW - thats all i can say!!!!

it looks like you ticked to discard temp on CD12 which is why its not joined with the others - but what a fab chart, lovely rise in hormones then a lovely dip now a rise again :thumbup:


----------



## viriniad21

Pinky, I did discard as I drank the night prior..boo. I don't really know what I'm doing as it's my first month really charting. All I really gather is it's supposed to remain above the coverline. Thanks for the encouragement--trying to decide which day I want to test.


----------



## Pinky32

its not important that its discarded as you caught the ov - thats the important bit

the coverline doesnt mean anything - its just a visual guide only so even if your temps drop below it, dont panic, unless AF is due the next day

Its a personal choice hun, the longer you wait, the better, if you test too early then you drive yourself mad thinking theres a line

i would say, ideally, wait until at least 10DPO and even that is still early - the average is anywhere between 13.5DPO - 17DPO


----------



## Babydustx3

Hey everyone  I was kind of MIA from BnB yesterday after I made like, 2 posts. How is everyone?


----------



## Pinky32

your chart is looking lovely hunny :thumbup:

im 6dpo today and boredddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Babydustx3

Pinky32 said:


> your chart is looking lovely hunny :thumbup:
> 
> im 6dpo today and boredddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


:D Thank you! 

I'm bored as well. it's 6 am here and I'm just cuddling in bed with my kitty and OH is sound asleep lol.


----------



## Pinky32

im bored because im 6dpo - to early to test, too early for af - bored bored bored of waiting


----------



## Momma.Bear

I dont chart, so i dont know how many DPO, but i have an inkling that im 1 or 2dpo.
Saturday & Sunday i actually wanted to DTD (hormones im guessing as since LO was in the womb, sex is my last priority) and i had naseau on Sunday night (googled it & it said could be from ovulation) and i had a headache yesterday out of no where (again, google told me could be ovulation).
But, we did DTD Saturday & Sunday, so i guess we'll see in a couple weeks if i ovulated and/or caught the eggy! 
Oh and according to all 'ovulation calculators' i should have ovulated yesterday.
:)


----------



## viriniad21

Good Morning! I wanted to check in on everyone--how are we doing?


----------



## Pinky32

well im still bored lol my temps are descreasing each day

now im not to sure if thats cos im not preggy or if its because my heating packed up on sat and had to wait untul this morning for them to replace a part

i was using an elec heater but its not the same - guess i[ll know tomoz if my temps go up or down

hows you hunny?


----------



## Babydustx3

Hey everyone!

Pinky- I woke up this morning and it was 20 degrees colder in my house then it normally is. Glad you got your heat fixed!  

I still have no symptoms so I think I'm used to the idea that this won't be my month. I know no symptoms doesn't mean anything, but idk. 


How is everyone else though?


----------



## viriniad21

My temp dipped again this morning, not sure if that's bad or what but did have some mild cramping in back and mid section last night.

Pinky, very happy that you have heat once again!

Babydust, feel the same can't decide whether to be hopeful or try to gear up for next month:)


----------



## Momma.Bear

TMI question..

Anyone else pooping a lot? Like frequently?


----------



## viriniad21

Not until I have my coffee:) no, sorry but I've read pregnancy messes with digestion.


----------



## Babydustx3

Just tested, :bfn: . No surprise though since I am only 9 dpo. My tests just came in the mail though so I figured I'd test haha.


----------



## Pinky32

viriniad21 said:


> My temp dipped again this morning, not sure if that's bad or what but did have some mild cramping in back and mid section last night.
> 
> Pinky, very happy that you have heat once again!
> 
> Babydust, feel the same can't decide whether to be hopeful or try to gear up for next month:)

yayyyy i have heating!!!!!

wow youve had some eratic temps lol

fingers crossed af stays away for you xx



Momma.Bear said:


> TMI question..
> 
> Anyone else pooping a lot? Like frequently?

i did the other day and the next minute i was constipated :wacko:



Babydustx3 said:


> Just tested, :bfn: . No surprise though since I am only 9 dpo. My tests just came in the mail though so I figured I'd test haha.

9DPO!!!! say no more!!! :dohh:

but i understand wanting to poas lol


----------



## Momma.Bear

Sooo naseous.
In december when i got pregnant (miscarried though) i felt this way about 4 days after O.
Hoping its a good sign!


----------



## Pinky32

i felt nausea from around 3dpo and only stopped yesterday with a tiny wave this morning

fingers crossed for a good sign


----------



## Babydustx3

My fingers are crossed for you ladies <3


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed for all of us
x


----------



## Momma.Bear

Fingers & toes are crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Pinky32

how great would it be if we all got bfps together!!!


----------



## viriniad21

That would be awesome..!


----------



## Pinky32

ok im doing some major praying tonight


----------



## Babydustx3

I'll be doing some heavy praying myself! Still not feeling positive about this cycle for me but you never know.


:dust: <3


----------



## Pinky32

haha i woke up in the middle of the night, didnt know what time it was so took my temp - then looked at clock and saw it was only 2.15am !

you'd think that i would have seen that it was still dark outside :rofl:


----------



## viriniad21

Pinky, Lol--I suppose just really anxious to get the temp! 

I'm having a good day, I had a really stinkin' wierd dream last night about a tropical island and now I'm craving a coconut.


----------



## WantingABubba

I had a dip 5dpo. Tested two days ago and got a faint line, but worried it was an evap. Been testing every two seconds since, and they all seem like :bfn:s. I'm fed up, so getting a blood test now.


----------



## Momma.Bear

Good luck Bubba! 
Could be getting bfns due to diluted wee?


----------



## Pinky32

viriniad21 said:


> Pinky, Lol--I suppose just really anxious to get the temp!
> 
> I'm having a good day, I had a really stinkin' wierd dream last night about a tropical island and now I'm craving a coconut.

hmmmm coconut!!

i had a dream that i was feeding a newborn then went to see a friend up north and had a nightmare with the buggy of the train - newbie buggy driver!

do new mums get an L plate for the buggy?

yes my decreasing temps were really getting me down



WantingABubba said:


> I had a dip 5dpo. Tested two days ago and got a faint line, but worried it was an evap. Been testing every two seconds since, and they all seem like :bfn:s. I'm fed up, so getting a blood test now.

you only 10DO which is mega early to get a +result


----------



## Momma.Bear

I encountered a lovely evap this afternoon!


----------



## Pinky32

awwww hunny im sorry

i thought i saw a line this morning - posted it on preggy pics forum


----------



## Momma.Bear

I think i see a shadow if something :)


----------



## Pinky32

on yours? ooooooooh post the picy
post the picy
post the picy lol


----------



## Momma.Bear

No i meant on your piccy :p

I just posted a thread of some pics of one i just did (poas addict) lmao


----------



## Pinky32

lol looking at mine prob gave you line eye :rofl:

oooh let me go have a look at yours

would be great if your right about mine


----------



## Momma.Bear

I swearrrr i see a shadow or SOMETHING on your test! (I just went and looked again :haha:)


----------



## Pinky32

so prob an evap then if its "something" - no worries

i threw it out as i was going bogg eyed looking at them


----------



## viriniad21

Hello everyone! I must say, one of my favorite parts of my day is coming to see what's been going on while I've been away. Pinky, I looked at the test and in the tweaked image I see a shadow but I'm not a 'line' kind of girl..I'm all about the digital because I can never see a line. 

This is TMI(very normal for here though) but I've had AF like cramps but I'm still 5 days away from her. I've also spoken too soon with the digestive issues. I keep trying to figure out what I've eaten to make my system soo wacky--this has been going on for 3 days and has become very embarressing as I'm hogging the one centrally located bathroom in the office. Not sure about this month though as my temps are really up and down. 

So...now the decision on when to test. I heard 12 dpo will give you an accurate read.


----------



## Pinky32

hiya hun
lol dont worry - im officially mad now trying to see something so goint to wait till morning

af cramps are same as preggy cramps so unless she shows up early - dont worry

ive been having light cramps since around 1 or 2dpo


----------



## viriniad21

well, I will be checking for an update in the morning then. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Pinky32

lol dont hold your breathe though

momma bear and me are just seeing things i thing lol


----------



## Momma.Bear

Pinky32 said:


> lol dont hold your breathe though
> 
> momma bear and me are just seeing things i thing lol

Always ;) :haha:


----------



## lil_sicily

I am new here and I am not sure how to start a new post. My husband are trying to concieve our first and its been a rough go so far. This is my first month temping and my temps are as follows:

3/4 dpo 98.5
4/5 dpo 98.37
5/6 dpo 97.95
6/7 dpo 97.9

I am not really sure on how to analyze this. During AF my temps range in the 96's or low 97's. Any thoughts/opinions would be appreciated


----------

